# What's the lowest drivers rating Uber will let you have



## Tunasub (Jun 3, 2019)

Just curious.
Because I picked up a pax who had 4.45.
Would you be able to Drive with a rating like this?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

4.6 is the supposed cutoff for drivers.
Rider rating is unrelated and has no cutoff.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I picked up a couple people in Richmond with less than a 4 rating. The guy actually tipped me 7 dollars and was cool as hell. The girl was a weirdo and was moving around in the back the entire time, it was super annoying. I gave her a 1 so I can only imaging what her rating was when I dropped her off, probably around 3.5 or so. Yikes.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I imagine that the lowest rating anyone can ever get is a 1.0.

For a driver, that won't last long. You would be booted after may be a month.

For a pax, Uber would reset the rating to 5.0 so drivers don't discriminate against them.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> 4.6 is the supposed cutoff for drivers.
> Rider rating is unrelated and has no cutoff.


I think now uber would be more flexible.I'm 4 .71 with over 11 000 trips and they never bother me. They'll take whatever they can get now


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I had a pax that was 3.8ish and was a complete idiot. Well over 500lbs and complained that my Subaru Crosstrek was entirely to small to be doing Uber in. He fidgeted the whole trip and snored with every breath. Also stunk like BO to high heaven. His ass took up 75% of my back seat and he said he was uncomfortable a bunch of times in a 5 mile ride. He never rated me. "Mr Uber Driver. I'm not comfortable ". "Mr Uber Driver. Did you leave something back here because it feels like I'm sitting on something".


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

Rating doesn't mean anything, it's not like you get paid more if you have a higher rating. I don't even look at it as a driver or passenger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tunasub said:


> Just curious.
> Because I picked up a pax who had 4.45.
> Would you be able to Drive with a rating like this?


Depends.
On how much Money you bring in.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Apparently in Denver there is no cut off


----------

